# Anyone over 40 had PRP ovarian rejuvenation or stem cell treatment



## berkshiregirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello Ladies, 

I have just joined, I am 40, never got pregnant, had open myomectomy, my AMH is 0.1 and FSH is 25.
With no luck on IVF, I am looking into  other option as last try. 

If anyone over 40 had PRP ovarian rejuvenation or Stem cell treatment please let me know if this works and which Clinic is best. 

Thank you for your time and help on this.

Berkshiregirl


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF 

Maybe have a look at the Over 40s section https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

I think I've also seen this mentioned on the IVF poor response subsection: it may be worth using the Search function and looking for threads that way.

Good luck xxx


----------



## berkshiregirl (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you Cloudy.


----------

